# Does aquasoil have living things in it?



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I was woundering about aquasoil. Lately I wanted to create some pure tanks which has nothing in it but what I want. So no little worms, not mini rams snails, and no planeria.

So I am starting clean. Clean bleached filters, dry tanks, and dried substate.

But does aquasoil come dried? Or is it wet? If it is moist, does it have little worms in it or other living things?


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

It's dry, but it's fairly soft, so there is some degree of moisture content.

Once in the aquarium it will be susceptible to billions of organisms.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

No what I mean is that is there any things in it before its even in the tanks. Bacteria doesn't count. More like worms and such.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope, just twigs. Are there any marketed substrates that come with fauna? Wouldn't that be an environmental hazard?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> Nope, just twigs. Are there any marketed substrates that come with fauna? Wouldn't that be an environmental hazard?


Eco complete comes wet with bacteria. AS does have moisture in it straight out of the bag, but it dries quickly.


----------



## FBG (Oct 17, 2008)

when I first added aquasoil to my small aquarium I found some little plants sprouting. but after a week it was dead. if you have the money for aquasoil I would suggest buying it, plants just seem to grow so much better in it.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

No worms, but don't be surprised if random plants start growing out of it.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Actually, after setting up two tanks with ADA AS II, I noticed what looked like little white tiny fleas around the 2 week mark. They mainly remained confined to the tank walls. I did a Google search, and the closest I could find was that they were related to daphnia. When I first noticed this with the first tank that I set up, I figured they probably came with the plants. But I also noticed them with the second Aquasoil tank that I set up and the fact that I have set up other tanks with different substrates(pool filter sand, schultz aquatic soil, and fluorite) and never noticed them made me suspect that they hatched from the Aquasoil. They literally disappeared at about the 4 week mark without any intervention on my part. I don't believe they were/are harmful.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Actually, after setting up two tanks with ADA AS II, I noticed what looked like little white tiny fleas around the 2 week mark. They mainly remained confined to the tank walls. I did a Google search, and the closest I could find was that they were related to daphnia. When I first noticed this with the first tank that I set up, I figured they probably came with the plants. But I also noticed them with the second Aquasoil tank that I set up and the fact that I have set up other tanks with different substrates(pool filter sand, schultz aquatic soil, and fluorite) and never noticed them made me suspect that they hatched from the Aquasoil. They literally disappeared at about the 4 week mark without any intervention on my part. I don't believe they were/are harmful.


Yeah, I just noticed these in my 30c this week, but I have seen them in this tank before, when I had a sand substrate, but they couldn't have carried over I don't think because the tank was cleaned and dried for a few days between scapes.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks I want to try what I call as pure tanks. Im gonna try to make a tank with no hitchhikers. Trying to hard to get rid of everything else.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Would you consider fluorite?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I already have flourite. I have tried for a long time where I have been cutting corners and trying to save money here and there. Now I'm left with less than stellar results. So I'm gonna try again and this time I'm gonna make it right.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you can bake your AS to kill off any organisms, I guess.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Back from the dead!

My tank is literally storming with little tiny worms and some odd looking white things with tenticles. The "white things" grow somewhat like a plant and are stuck to my plants and glass but the worms are all over the place. Sometimes my HC seems as though they're dancing. Currently I have only 1 Oto with 25 shrimp in this tank. Does anyone know if these organisms are safe, and what can I do to control these worms other than tossing in fish that may also eat my shrimp?

BTW I'm using ADA AS as well. This is my 10g tank.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

the white things are probably hydra.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> Back from the dead!
> 
> My tank is literally storming with little tiny worms and some odd looking white things with tenticles. The "white things" grow somewhat like a plant and are stuck to my plants and glass but the worms are all over the place. Sometimes my HC seems as though they're dancing. Currently I have only 1 Oto with 25 shrimp in this tank. Does anyone know if these organisms are safe, and what can I do to control these worms other than tossing in fish that may also eat my shrimp?
> 
> BTW I'm using ADA AS as well. This is my 10g tank.


Happens in shrimp only tanks. I have tons of little critters in my tank from pond snails go only know where they hitch hicked from, Planaria and other worms I'm sure, copepods, etc...

All harmless as far as I can tell. There are some good topics in the Shrimp forum about other critters.

Craig


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Happens in shrimp only tanks. I have tons of little critters in my tank from pond snails go only know where they hitch hicked from, Planaria and other worms I'm sure, copepods, etc...
> 
> All harmless as far as I can tell. There are some good topics in the Shrimp forum about other critters.
> 
> Craig


It seems tho the worms will not be able to harm my shrimp, but I've already got one unexplained loss. The only suspect would be the Hydra (they're getting bigger too :confused1. Will Hydra kill shrimp if they touch their tentacles?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> It seems tho the worms will not be able to harm my shrimp, but I've already got one unexplained loss. The only suspect would be the Hydra (they're getting bigger too :confused1. Will Hydra kill shrimp if they touch their tentacles?


 
Sorry I don't have an answer for you but would be interested also. Also a shrimp safe Hydra killer would be good to know about. Surely there is something we can add.

Craig


----------



## Johno2090 (Jul 29, 2009)

I know that hydra can kill fry but as for shrimp ive never heard anythingm if i were you i'd be very cautious especially if there getting larger. 

hmm just found this: http://www.planetinverts.com/are_hydra_harmful.html seems like you better get rid of them before all your shrimp get eaten...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Johno2090 said:


> I know that hydra can kill fry but as for shrimp ive never heard anythingm if i were you i'd be very cautious especially if there getting larger.
> 
> hmm just found this: http://www.planetinverts.com/are_hydra_harmful.html seems like you better get rid of them before all your shrimp get eaten...


Good to know. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Aquasoil is baked at a high temp. That being said, it is nutrient rich and will support a wide variety of bacteria and flora.

99-100% of fauna comes from introducing plants that have not been dipped in potassium permanganate or bleach.

Common hitchikers:

planaria
ramshorn snails (which can carry parasites that can infect humans and fish--flukes namely)
MTS (Same parasitic deal as the Ramshorn)
detrius worms (little white guys)
hydra
other inverts...

Aquasoil is safe to introduce. Dip your plants.


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

I got tons of Copepoda and limpets in my tank when I had primarily shrimp. Now that I have the cardinals tetras I don't really ever see either. I don't know that it's necessarily attributed to the AS though..


----------

